# Putting a bobcat skid plow in a 28' Haulmark Edge Pro trailer



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,

Has anyone tried to put this skid plow bobcat into this Haulmark Edge Pro. If so, what did you do? Or should I, buy a 32' enclosed trailer or a gooseneck trailer?

I appreciate your response.

Thanks in advance,
Shane


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Drive the plow in on the skid at an angle and remove it after it's inside? Or what about putting it on a pallet and drive it in on a forklift or skid with forks? Is this just a one time thing, or will you have to do it regularly?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the trailer even tall enough?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

put a winch in the front of the trailer and build a dolly to set the blade on, winch the dolly into the trailer.

I would rather have an open trailer and not have to remove the blade.

Are you going to be loading and unloading at several sites a day?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Door won't hold a skid 
What size skid


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What skid?

What plow?

What is the internal width of the door?

Has the ramp been reinforced? 

Because without these answers, no one, including the OP can answer these questions. Some good guesses can be made, but not actual answers.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2122307 said:


> What skid?
> 
> What plow?
> 
> ...


I'm with Mark on this one...

Also,

What is the weight rating of the axles and tires of the trailer?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

At first I thought no way,then instead of spouting off my uninformed opinion(I'm trying) I researched that trailer.It might work depending on how it's optioned out.Weak link is the ramp as others have mentioned.That skid setup weighs in at 9000 lbs! If you have the 10k gvw then no way,15k it will work safely.You may be better backing in or you'll be crawling around to get out.
http://www.haulmark.com/bumper-pull_racecar-trailer/modeleget4/


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What was asked above. What is the trailer rated for. Call and ask the trailer manufacturer these questions.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

A plow dolly and a little push would go a long way on this one


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

The 28' Haulmark edge pro the door size is, { 48" Pass-Thru Door with Aluminum Frame, Extruded Hinges & Stainless Steel Bushings }

The blizzard power plow specs is shown on the pic
The second pic explains the specs better


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

Philbilly2;2122328 said:


> I'm with Mark on this one...
> 
> Also,
> 
> What is the weight rating of the axles and tires of the trailer?


It has 6000LB DEXTER AXLES and 16'' inch tires w/t no information about the weight of the tires


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

So you're trying to get Bobcat with plow attached inside to transport job to job?? The door is 48" long?? and how wide?
You gotta clarify what you're wanting to do.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

PowerfulLawn;2122475 said:


> It has 6000LB DEXTER AXLES and 16'' inch tires w/t no information about the weight of the tires


What does weight of the tires have to do with anything?
We are saying.......Is the door strong enough to support the weight of the skid? 
Is the inside height high enough the accommodate the skid?
Is it wide enough to accommodate the plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't think he quite understands the questions we're asking. Or what he needs to ask.


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

dieselss;2122484 said:


> What does weight of the tires have to do with anything?
> We are saying.......Is the door strong enough to support the weight of the skid?
> Is the inside height high enough the accommodate the skid?
> Is it wide enough to accommodate the plow?


Not sure if the door is strong enough to support the weight of the skid

The interior height is 6' 10 inches so it should allow the skid to go in the enclosed trailer

The wide rear opening door is 96in so converts to 8 ft so having the skid steer with the 810SS POWER PLOW™ hooked on it would near inches before the Power plow hits the side

I do apologize for not answering your guys questions correctly


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

PowerfulLawn;2122507 said:


> Not sure if the door is strong enough to support the weight of the skid
> 
> The interior height is 6' 10 inches so it should allow the skid to go in the enclosed trailer
> 
> ...


So the problem you will have will be the wheel wells inside the trailer. The plow will fit at full angle but then sticks forward quite a bit. So my guess is you won't be able to back the machine into the trailer and have the plow at full angle and still be able to close the door, because the plow is hitting the wheel well on the edge closest to the machine. You may have enough room from wheel well to door, but I can't tell from the pic. I think the ramp will support the weight if the trailer is rated at 12,000lbs. I can say in my area, I've never seen anyone working a skid with a plow on it out of an enclosed trailer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What model skidsteer?


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

WIPensFan;2122520 said:


> So the problem you will have will be the wheel wells inside the trailer. The plow will fit at full angle but then sticks forward quite a bit. So my guess is you won't be able to back the machine into the trailer and have the plow at full angle and still be able to close the door, because the plow is hitting the wheel well on the edge closest to the machine. You may have enough room from wheel well to door, but I can't tell from the pic. I think the ramp will support the weight if the trailer is rated at 12,000lbs. I can say in my area, I've never seen anyone working a skid with a plow on it out of an enclosed trailer.


The enclosed trailer is rated at 10,000lbs

Thanks everyone for the information


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

Mark Oomkes;2122521 said:


> What model skidsteer?


The model skidsteer is a Bobcat


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

PowerfulLawn;2122523 said:


> The enclosed trailer is rated at 10,000lbs
> 
> Thanks everyone for the information


Oh ok, not heavy enough for that machine and plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PowerfulLawn;2122524 said:


> The model skidsteer is a Bobcat


This is getting tedious.

The MAKE is Bobcat.

You have shown pictures of 2 different MODELS.

Like I said, you don't even know what we're asking.


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

WIPensFan;2122526 said:


> Oh ok, not heavy enough for that machine and plow.


I totally understand and a gooseneck trailer would come in handy for that machine

Thanks again


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Buy a "FLOAT" trailer it's the right thing to do..


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

Hysert;2122534 said:


> Buy a "FLOAT" trailer it's the right thing to do..


A " FLOAT " trailer it is. Here's something that I would work on, next time when I create a thread is that I would explain all the information in the first thread so it doesn't leave anybody in the dark

Take care,
Shaner


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you own this either the machine, plow, or trailer?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2122527 said:


> This is getting tedious.
> 
> The MAKE is Bobcat.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss;2122484 said:


> What does weight of the tires have to do with anything?


He was referring to my question on the weight rating of the tires...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2122527 said:


> This is getting tedious.
> 
> The MAKE is Bobcat.
> 
> ...


First Pic: S250 - Operating Weight = 7825lbs
Second Pic: A300 - Operating Weight = 8673lbs

So to the OP we are trying to help, but we need to know what the numbers are on the side of your... BOBCAT model skidsteer.


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

alldayrj;2122585 said:


> Do you own this either the machine, plow, or trailer?


I'm planning on buying a 2017 Ford F450 x2 plus, the plow, the enclosed trailer, and bobcat in the fall so I could do snow plowing in Canada. Gathering all the facts and knowing how much would the whole equipment would cost


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

This is one of those threads that I wish my mind was like an etch a sketch and I could just shake it and everything I just read would disappear.


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

Philbilly2;2122616 said:


> First Pic: S250 - Operating Weight = 7825lbs
> Second Pic: A300 - Operating Weight = 8673lbs
> 
> So to the OP we are trying to help, but we need to know what the numbers are on the side of your... BOBCAT model skidsteer.


The number of BOBCAT skid steer is S250


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Since you want to go big........I'd use a CH-47 Chinook to haul the skid from lot to lot.Thumbs Up


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

BUFF;2122627 said:


> Since you want to go big........I'd use a CH-47 Chinook to haul the skid from lot to lot.Thumbs Up


Good one: ROFL

:laughing: :laughing:

That would be quite interesting for people to see a CH-47 Chinook land in a residential area and out comes the skidsteer


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2122627 said:


> Since you want to go big........I'd use a CH-47 Chinook to haul the skid from lot to lot.Thumbs Up


R U say'en 2 go beg ore go hum?

(Just taking a lap)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PowerfulLawn;2122618 said:


> I'm planning on buying a 2017 Ford F450 x2 plus, the plow, the enclosed trailer, and bobcat in the fall so I could do snow plowing in Canada. Gathering all the facts and knowing how much would the whole equipment would cost


That's a lot of brand new equipment and a lot of money just to try plowing some snow. payup


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

Mark13;2122641 said:


> That's a lot of brand new equipment and a lot of money just to try plowing some snow. payup


what kind of new equipment were u thinking of?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PowerfulLawn;2122631 said:


> Good one: ROFL
> 
> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> That would be quite interesting for people to see a CH-47 Chinook land in a residential area and out comes the skidsteer


Don't land it, air drop........

Unless you have a enclosed trailer built to support the weight of a skid you'll destroy it. A tilt bed G/N is the way to go, no ramps, very versatile, less money than an enclosed and pulling a G/N on snowy roads it more forgiving than a bumper pull.



SnoFarmer;2122632 said:


> R U say'en 2 go beg ore go hum?
> 
> (Just taking a lap)


Oot tegen meye pree dinner lap.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You need to do a little more research, 
skidsteer weight, 8,000 lbs
plow weight 1,000 lbs
trailer empty wt ? 4,000 lbs plus or minus
extra gear 1,000 lbs
total 14,000

2 - 6,000 lb axles = not enough

More research
skidsteer cab height 79 inches
trailer door height 78 inches = wont fit unless you get going fast enough


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Have to give him some credit for thinking outside the box. If I was going to spend that much money to buy all brand new stuff, I'd be looking to keep it inside too. Unfortunately those trailers are not built for that work.
They do make them with extra tall doors though.


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

LapeerLandscape;2122646 said:


> You need to do a little more research,
> skidsteer weight, 8,000 lbs
> plow weight 1,000 lbs
> trailer empty wt ? 4,000 lbs plus or minus
> ...


Thanks so much, i'll keep that in consideration


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PowerfulLawn;2122644 said:


> what kind of new equipment were u thinking of?


A 2017 in 2016 is new to me


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2122646 said:


> trailer door height 78 inches = wont fit unless you get going fast enough


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2122646 said:


> You need to do a little more research,
> skidsteer weight, 8,000 lbs
> plow weight 1,000 lbs
> trailer empty wt ? 4,000 lbs plus or minus
> ...


You can get enclosed trailers with taller interior height and taller door heights, I had a sled trailer that was 7ft inside which was nice.

Or there's always......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF;2122665 said:


> You can get enclosed trailers with taller interior height and taller door heights, I had a sled trailer that was 7ft inside which was nice.
> 
> Or there's always......


I thought you would just put the skid on the ramp and then raise the bucket till it fits.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Philbilly2;2122659 said:


>


Phily I Fken love these emotions!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2122672 said:


> I thought you would just put the skid on the ramp and then raise the bucket till it fits.


Well that doesn't sound like mulch fun......


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

This is so painful!! Unsubscribed


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

WIPensFan;2122520 said:


> So the problem you will have will be the wheel wells inside the trailer. The plow will fit at full angle but then sticks forward quite a bit. So my guess is you won't be able to back the machine into the trailer and have the plow at full angle and still be able to close the door, because the plow is hitting the wheel well on the edge closest to the machine. You may have enough room from wheel well to door, but I can't tell from the pic. I think the ramp will support the weight if the trailer is rated at 12,000lbs. I can say in my area, I've never seen anyone working a skid with a plow on it out of an enclosed trailer.


I agree with the above. Also keep in mind that IF you can get it in the door and IF the ramp holds the entire weight of this machine will be behind the rear axle. You will have little to no tounge weight, as I think most trailers want approx 15% tounge weight.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

In before the lock out!!!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

broke down;2122682 said:


> I agree with the above. Also keep in mind that IF you can get it in the door and IF the ramp holds the entire weight of this machine will be behind the rear axle. You will have little to no tounge weight, as I think most trailers want approx 15% tounge weight.


The skid will fit between the wheel wells.Still too heavy for a 10k trailer.


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

leigh;2122695 said:


> The skid will fit between the wheel wells.Still too heavy for a 10k trailer.


Whoops, I missed that important detail!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

It really doesn't matter what axles are under the trailer, what tires, interior height, wheel well width, etc...

The thing would break the flip-down part of the ramp first, and then would bend the door bad enough that it won't shut, and shortly after will tear the hinges off of the rear valance. Hopefully while this is happening, it doesn't raise the rear tires of the pulling vehicle off of the ground and send it for a ride with attached trailer and skid steer operator in tow.

And YES, I've witnessed all of these scenarios happen, just not at the same time.......:laughing:


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

Freshwater;2122649 said:


> Have to give him some credit for thinking outside the box. If I was going to spend that much money to buy all brand new stuff, I'd be looking to keep it inside too. Unfortunately those trailers are not built for that work.
> They do make them with extra tall doors though.


Thanks so much

tymusic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2122627 said:


> Since you want to go big........I'd use a CH-47 Chinook to haul the skid from lot to lot.Thumbs Up


That's just silly.

A CH-54 Skycrane would be more efficient.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Why a 28ft when 16 or 20 will do?

My trailer has a 90in door.

You really want to pull a land yacht thru the snow?

Look for a 14K min trailer.


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

1olddogtwo;2122733 said:


> Why a 28ft when 16 or 20 will do?
> 
> My trailer has a 90in door.
> 
> ...


U have a great point, the reason why I would like 28 feet enclosed trailer: Aside from leaf blower pack, rakes, trimmers, gas cans, aerators, etc..

Here are some products that I would like to put in the trailer:

~ A John Deere X758 Signature Series Tractor
~ Husqvarna ST 330T Snow Blower 
~ Lawn Mower 
~ ParmaGreen


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

did you price out insurance ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PowerfulLawn;2122751 said:


> U have a great point, the reason why I would like 28 feet enclosed trailer: Aside from leaf blower pack, rakes, trimmers, gas cans, aerators, etc..
> 
> Here are some products that I would like to put in the trailer:
> 
> ...


Good god man, I hope you have some deep pockets.

Best of luck.


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

xgiovannix12;2122754 said:


> did you price out insurance ?


For general liability insurance, can range from $500 to $15,000 plus enclosed trailer insurance and vehicle insurance


----------



## PowerfulLawn (Feb 23, 2016)

1olddogtwo;2122755 said:


> Good god man, I hope you have some deep pockets.
> 
> Best of luck.


Yeah for sure, thanks!!! Good luck to you guys all in this upcoming landscaping season


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

or he has his hands in mommy and daddies pockets


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Smh... what is going on here... Word to the wise... Start with a truck and a plow... Get an open utility trailer for your mowers... Start with a couple walk behinds... Check back in a year...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

TPCLandscaping;2122763 said:


> or he has his hands in mommy and daddies pockets


I'm thinking the OP is under 18, likely under 16.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Mark13;2122777 said:


> I'm thinking the OP is under 18, likely under 16.


Exactly what I was thinking. ...or 35 still in their moms basement


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm oot............with serious help anyways.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2122840 said:


> I'm oot............with serious help anyways.


Nice! Mellowing out? Serious help? That's no fun.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PowerfulLawn;2122618 said:


> I'm planning on buying a 2017 Ford F450 x2 plus, the plow, the enclosed trailer, and bobcat in the fall so I could do snow plowing in Canada. Gathering all the facts and knowing how much would the whole equipment would cost


So, what's your plans as far as a dot number, medical card and CDL?

I'm assuming the Canadian rules/laws are similar to the US


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2122857 said:


> Nice! Mellowing out? Serious help? That's no fun.


I'm wondering if we have a PowerBall winner in our midst.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

No way will a skid loader fit in that enclosed trailer. I have a 8.5×20 haul mark with 5k# axles. First the trailer isn't tall enough. Second unless you order it with bracing every 12" (like I did) you will bust through the plywood floor. Third those ramps are built to drive vehicles up. With a car, you never have both axles on the ramp at the same time do the ramp doesn't have to support the full weight of the vehicle. I haul a JD 997 ztr in mine that weighs close to 2000#, it's hard on the ramp. No way would I try a skid loader on it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Must be nice to have money payup


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

OP - I had big dreams too...when I was 13.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

all ferris;2123012 said:


> OP - I had big dreams too...when I was 13.


I still have big dreams, just not the pocket book to back them up... according to my accountant.... but what does he know! 

Champagne tastes on a beer budget!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Another thing to keep in mind with the enclosed trailer, the snow left on the skid will melt in the trailer and then refreeze on the floor. That could be bad for loading and unloading.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2123021 said:


> Another thing to keep in mind with the enclosed trailer, the snow left on the skid will melt in the trailer and then refreeze on the floor. That could be bad for loading and unloading.


That won't be an issue, unless he can load it without a ramp.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Philbilly2;2123019 said:


> I still have big dreams, just not the pocket book to back them up... according to my accountant.... but what does he know!
> 
> Champagne tastes on a beer budget!


dont we all have dreams and not enough money to back them up. I say start small and grow throughout the years.

Smack me upside the head if im wrong.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2123031 said:


> That won't be an issue, unless he can load it without a ramp.


The melting snow will just run out the holes in the floor, where the skid fell through.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2123073 said:


> The melting snow will just run out the holes in the floor, where the skid fell through.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Randall Ave;2123073 said:


> The melting snow will just run out the holes in the floor, where the skid fell through.


lol :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave;2123073 said:


> The melting snow will just run out the holes in the floor, where the skid fell through.


Oh my lord!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

CLASSIC!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

You can buy enclosed trailers that will hold a skid loader, but not the one pictured with those specs. I know a plumber that hauls a mini excavator in an enclosed trailer, just need a customer built enclosed trailer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dlcs;2123153 said:


> You can buy enclosed trailers that will hold a skid loader, but not the one pictured with those specs. I know a plumber that hauls a mini excavator in an enclosed trailer, just need a customer built enclosed trailer.


What is the weight of this mini ex that fits in an enclosed trailer? I don't think that it is the same weight as a skid loader...

I have a Kubota 008 that has foldable ROPS that will fit in my enclosed trailer, but it only weights 2900lbs.

I also have a Kubota KX 018 that does not have foldable rops, but we have un bolted and removed them once or twice to fit it in an enclosed trailer. Again, the weight is under 4,ooolbs. Any machines bigger than that, even with the ROPS removed, I am not sure they would be possible to get in to the trailer without walking beside the machine and walking it in. Even then... what is the operating weight of this machine?

Not doubting the custom built trailer... just questioning the weight of the machine, does it weight what a skid loader weights?

EDIT: HA... your not talking about me are you? I am a plumber that hauls a mini in an enclosed sometimes... Just saw where you are from!!! LOL.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

A mini I can see in a enclosed... psi is spread over alot more... maybe not a 5ton but those cute little kx Philly has would be fine..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hysert;2123196 said:


> A mini I can see in a enclosed... psi is spread over alot more... maybe not a 5ton but those cute little kx Philly has would be fine..


CUTE??? Why I never.... We like to use the word versatile... but never cute... it gives the little pint sized tikes an ego boost! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm just here for my post count.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Philbilly2;2123201 said:


> CUTE??? Why I never.... We like to use the word versatile... but never cute... it gives the little pint sized tikes an ego boost! :laughing::laughing:


Don't worry bud.. it's a kubota so it's good in my books!!!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The ramp on our Pace was rated at 4500 pounds, before I ripped it off and had to rebuild it. After rebuilding it last winter even heavier, I still wouldn't think about loading our S250 into it, it would just destroy it..........


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

OP, my brother has a stacker trailer he'd probably consider selling since he no longer races. You could service your equipment w/o a creeper if you bought it. It might be a pain to pull it through the snow though. It looks something like this, but older:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2123031 said:


> That won't be an issue, unless he can load it without a ramp.


Ramps are for rookies,way overrated!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave;2123073 said:


> The melting snow will just run out the holes in the floor, where the skid fell through.


Good point....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Philbilly2;2123185 said:


> What is the weight of this mini ex that fits in an enclosed trailer? I don't think that it is the same weight as a skid loader...
> 
> I have a Kubota 008 that has foldable ROPS that will fit in my enclosed trailer, but it only weights 2900lbs.
> 
> ...


Lol. No not you. I have no clue what the weight of that mini ex is, all I know is its an older Techuchi?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Philbilly2;2122328 said:


> I'm with Mark on this one...
> 
> Also,
> 
> What is the weight rating of the axles and tires of the trailer?


Yeah MOST of these trailers, even a haulmark edge, is probably 5200lb axles, with a trailer weight of maybe 4000-4500lbs for a 28 footer like that, your bobcat better be 5000lbs or less, unlikely.

The enclosed trailer doors won't hold the weight, track machines are easier because it spreads out the weight but a skid has ALL its weight on its rear two tires going into the trailer. The FLOOR of the trailer won't hold the weight of most skids either.

We bought a 28' ATC trailer last year, we paid $2000 EXTRA for a 6000lb capacity rear door upgrade, and who knows how many thousands to get Goodyear 17.5" wheel/tire upgrade on Dexter torflex 8k axles. Its an all aluminum trailer and just with the 16k capacity rating of the axles, the thing weighs 5300lbs EMPTY. I don't commonly use it for hauling our equipment around but at the very early stage of a large storm here last season, with roads already coated, i put our Deere 323D machine in it with tracks, brought to the shop to fix something and then took it back to the site 20 miles away. I also have rear stabilizer jacks by the back few feet of the trailer so the weight isn't all on the back axle loading either. The trailer is totally overkill for everything other than moving heavy machines, it doesn't even ride any different with or without a car in it. It also has a 7' celing inside, it clears the skid by about 3-4".

Our lightest duty enclosed trailer is a 24' 2006 Carmate from PA that has dual 6k axles, so even a 12k trailer wouldn't like a skid steer in it. Our smallest John Deere 320D is still 6400lbs i think and i don't think it would clear the celing of the trailer into the back door.


----------

